# Ignition Coil



## Escobar (Oct 23, 2007)

Have Maxima here. Ignition is failing and it seems the ignition coil needs to be replaced. I was referred to a site for online purchase. There is a photo and a description there so I'm just wondrin' if some of the Maxima owners here have the same units. Picture is found at Nissan Parts.


----------

